# Using a smartwatch with NFC to scan Libre 2 sensor



## Giggleloader

Do any of the current NFC enabled smartwatches work with the Freestyle App to scan a Libre 2 sensor (rather than using a secondary device for continuous readings)?


----------



## Squirrel768

Don't currently have a smartwatch - but I use Diabox for CGM from L2, and among the settings there is functionality to connect to a smartwatch ... may or may not help, as there seems to be a conspiracy between Google, Apple and Abbott to shut down the unofficial app, which I think is better in many ways than LibreLink!


----------



## Giggleloader

Thankyou very much for that Squirrel768. I was wondering if the Freestyle App could be used on a smartwatch to scan the L2 sensor, instead of a phone, for ad hoc readings, rather than CGM.


----------



## Squirrel768

I'm not aware of whether a watch can communicate directly with the sensor - if it is NFC enabled I guess it may be possible. However, trying to manouvre the watch over the sensor (especially on the same arm LOL) without taking it off would be somewhat of a challenge.  Using Bluetooth, I think the sensor is configured to only pair with a single device. I don't use LibreLink for alarms, so it pairs with Diabox and I get alarms from there. I suspect that pairing with the watch would rule out using the phone to check as well (but I'm not an expert on this !)


----------



## Giggleloader

I understand NFC smartwatches are being used to make payments, etc, so I think the question is whether the smartwatch can run the Freestyle App. If this were possible, I would find it easier to scan with a wrist watch (on the opposite arm to the sensor!) than using my phone. Perhaps I should enquire directly with the developers of the Freestyle App? Thanks for your comments, I'll let you know if I find out anything more.


----------



## helli

I have not heard anyone being able to scan Libre via an NFC watch. 
However, there are Wear OS apps which can run on Android watches and use Bluetooth. 
Depending upon which version of Libre you are using, there are a number of option fr using Blue tooth - either add a Bluetooth transmitter such as a Miaomiao or Bubble with Libre1; or intercept the Bluetooth alarm signal with Libre 2. 
These approaches do not use the standard LibreLink app but something like xDrip or Glimp or Spike.


----------



## Giggleloader

Thanks for that helli. If possible, I would prefer to continue to use the Freestyle App, since it has been approved by UK NHS Drugs Tariff, but I'll explore your suggestions.


----------



## helli

Giggleloader said:


> Thanks for that helli. If possible, I would prefer to continue to use the Freestyle App, since it has been approved by UK NHS Drugs Tariff, but I'll explore your suggestions.


I understand the comf that comes from official approved apps.
I have been using xDrip for nearly 3 years as I found it more accurate: it allows calibration.
And using unofficial apps does not prohibit scanning with the official LibreLink app.


----------

